# 12-foot alligator kills man in canal



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

A North Port man died Friday evening when a 12-foot alligator attacked him after he jumped into a canal for a swim, according to authorities.

Kevin Albert Murray, 41, was mowing the grass at 13173 Irwin Drive in Port Charlotte when he decided to cool off with a swim in the canal around 7 p.m., said Lt. Steve Mevers, of the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission.

The alligator, which was 12 feet 2 inches and weighed more than 400 pounds, attacked him almost immediately, officials said, biting Murray's right arm and thumb.

http://www.news-press.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20050716/NEWS01/507160493/1075

How to Avoid an Alligator Attack

A reader asked me if there is any product to use as an Alligator Repellant - you know, like Shark Repellant. With tongue firmly in cheek I replied that she should tie little bells on her clothes to make noise to scare them off, and carry pepper spray just in case of attack. You can tell if Alligators are in the area if you find droppings with little bells in it, smelling like pepper.

Truthfully, the best way to avoid an alligator attack is by using common sense. Since common sense isn't all that common, here is a little clarification for those of you who need it.










http://www.marshbunny.com/mbunny/wildlife/alligator.html

FYI
Fla Alligator FAQ 

http://lists.gatorhole.com/pipermail/croclist/2003-July/000560.html


----------



## BoatlessFishing (Jun 6, 2005)

*Use that Noggin*

Hello Kozlow
Yea your right, some people don't think things through. I feel for his family though.
We have property up by Deland Florida in Lake Helen and some years it is crazy with alligators around especialy in the summer time when the lakes go down due to lack of rain. They seem to become more active and I guess the food chain lessens at that time so pets aren't safe in the backyard if you live on a Lake which we do.
Thanks for the post it was an interesting read.
the Boatless fisherman


----------

